# White Widow trich pics at 53 days flower



## Amateur Grower (Jun 23, 2009)

Trich pics at 53 days into flower. In the last few days, the trichs have really started to pop up. Sorry about the blurriness-I'm still trying to get my hands to stay still using this EyeClops Bionicam.

Looking at the stickies on this board, I'm judging that I've got maybe 50% cloudy and 50% clear. I see no amber yet. I am interested in what you guys see......

P.S.-This is my first harvest, so yes, I'm a little unsure exactly what I'm looking at or for.....


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi,

They're coming along nice.  I'm think they're closer to about 60-70% cloudy at this point and you should see the odd amber trich pretty soon.  I used to grow WW several years ago and I'm planning on giving it another go next batch in my bloom closet.  It always turned out great in the past but it never was as 'white' as I hoped.  I had a partner in my previous grow and he was very impatient and since it was his place it wasn't a true democracy and he'd want to pull them when I wanted to let them go more...  Recently I was digging around online and I found some interesting info from a seedbank online about WW finishing up...

They suggest giving them a long darkness period.  I've had success with many strains giving them 3 days darkness at the end of flowering to encourage amber and final trich development but they suggest a two week period to give them the 'white' look it's so famous for:

*Vegetative  Time*:               At least 2 to 4 weeks if on Bio. On Hydro it is only                 recommended to grow it for 2 weeks.
*Flowering Time*:                 On both mediums it is suggested to flower (12 hour light)                 the White Widow for 8 weeks, but 10 weeks will really give you                 the crystals you are after. We suggest the final 2 weeks of the                 flowering cycle to turn the lights off altogether - or at least                 down to 8 hours. This keeps the flowers from regrowth and stresses                 the plant into giving up its last drop of goodness as crystal                 to protect the flower...try it!

What confuses me is whether they water at all or not during this dark period?  I usually water my gals for the last time a few days before putting them into the dark and let them go.  They stress and pull the last of the moisture out of the stems and the dankness comes home.  I'm currently starting week 7 with an indica dominant strain and I'm experimenting with increasing the darkness 10 minutes per night the last few nights and I'll keep doing it until either I see them shift gears or get to 11.5 hr days/13.5 hr nights and hold them there for the final week of flushing.  I'll also give them 3 days darkness as well at the end of week 8 unless they need to go longer....


Any-hoo.  Good luck and I hope they get all coated in goo for you... 



Peace!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 24, 2009)

Hello AG 

Here are your pictures 

They are only just turning cloudy.

You are only 7.5 weeks into flower, she could easily go to 12 weeks.

eace:


----------



## Amateur Grower (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks for the clean up, Hippy. I actually tried to make them better myself, but you've got it down pat!:clap: 

AG


----------

